# what are the other business opportunity i can run with a cyber cafe



## pagol123 (Oct 30, 2009)

I am running a cyber cafe my room sige is (17 feet * 5 feet) but the location is totaly road side. so i am thinking about adding some other business. what are the other business opportunities that i can run with cyber cafe to pull the crowd in my cafe. 

 i am also doing some computer sales and service, as i am very much new in that are so whaere from shoul i buy such pc peripherals, i am from Silchar (assam), 

  Can anyone guide me on that chapters.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2009)

see if you get a contract with companies like Dell and Acer to start something like Apple Genius Bar.


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 30, 2009)

selling, mobile phone/DTH recharge coupons 


_


----------



## pushkar (Oct 30, 2009)

I frequent a cyber cafe whose owner is an agent for IRCTC (the online ticketing website for Indian Railways). He gets lots of people come to him for booking tickets daily. You could do something similar.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 30, 2009)

Gaming, Running Servers etc


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 31, 2009)

^ya if u have enough computers, then have a lan Party. Make the entry fee 30Rs, play for 2hours and the winner will get 100Rs cash prize. But for that maintain u r PC properly, check there is no error, and the main thing have GFX card for all PC. 

Make an electronic board outside u r cafe, and write on it This weeks Lan Party on suppose " [PROTOTYPE]. I bet u can get more than other cafes.

If u get 10people, so entry fee = 30Rs x 10 = Rs 300/- and playing charges extra 10 Rs Hour so 20Rs x 10 = Rs 200/-

So u can easily make Rs 500/- a day.

For other business, u can be a agent of IRCTC i.e ITZ card and can recharge Mobile and also DishTV etc. also adopt stock exchange.  

and also do as desibond said.


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Nov 3, 2009)

Pick all your needs directly from Nehru place Delhi or from Mumbai....and start investing in selling low budget accessories,get amc of homes and companies by doing a bit advertisement of urs at very cheap charges like Rs1/day. If there is scope of mobile downloading and chinese items,than I bet nothing is profitable.........but be sure to hang a NO WARRANTY board,out of of ur shop.And as all said to increase crowd start doing recharges n reservation with paperless facility.


----------



## prashanthgowda (Nov 3, 2009)

get in touch with ETS and try to get permission to conduct tests like TOEFL.


----------



## ramprasad (Nov 4, 2009)

Printing and scanning is also an option


----------



## pagol123 (Nov 13, 2009)

thanx a lot friends for your valuable suggestions,i am selling mobile recharge and scaning and printing is also included, i am also indulging games but how can one goes into proper hardcore computer sales business i m interested in that do u thing both the thing is a champian jodi.


----------

